# W8 oli change



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

Ok fellow W8 owners. any tips on a do-it-yourself oil change for the aftermentioned engine? Is the drain plug easy to find or can it be mistaken for the tranny plug? Any idea on the cost of the filter? Is the filter housing easy to remove or is there a trick to it like the VR6? Any help will be appreciative!


----------



## Marco Pardi (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: W8 oli change (drplastic)*

My 2003 W8 has yet to arrive. But, I never buy a car without first doing a bumper to bumper, underneath & engine bay full exam to determine how "user friendly" it is. The crankcase plug is surprisingly accessible, on the front right (looking at the car from the front) corner of the pan. And, the filter case is easy to reach and unbolt. However, you will need to undo several clasps holding the undersheathing, including turning some clamps in the wheel wells, and letting the sheathing just hang down. Since my driveway slopes down immediately out of my garage, the low clearance suggests that I park backwards, with front wheels at the crest. The interesting issue will be rigging a funnel/pipe to drain the oil into a pan that will be on a slope.


----------

